# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  احمد الباشا يرفض السفر مع بعثة المنتخب ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رفض لاعب المريخ احمد الباشا السفر مع بعثة المنتخب الوطنى المشاركة فى نهائيات امم افريقيا بغينيا والجابون والتي غادرت فجر اليوم الاربعاء عبر الخطوط الإثيوبية وقالت المعلومات التى تحصلت عليها (سودانا فوق) من مصادر عالية الثقة ان نجم منتخبنا الوطنى الباشا رفض كل (الوساطة) التى طلبت منه السفر وعلى رأسها رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالي والذي اتصل به قبل السفر بساعة بعد ان اخبر بذلك من إدارة المنتخب ولكل اللاعب رفض الاستجابة لطلب رئيس النادى وفضل عدم السفر وكشفت المعلومات الخاصة ان الأسباب التى أدت الى عدم سفر الباشا مع المنتخب نتيجة خصام بينه ومدرب المنتخب( مازدا) عقب مباراة تونس الاخيرة بعد ان وصفه مازدا امام زملائه بصفات غير لائقة فى الفترة الماضية وقالت مصادر خاصة للصحيفة ان اللاعب كان قد (اسر ) لزملائه اللاعبين عقب مباراة تونس انه لن يسافر معهم الى السنغال وسيفضل التواجد فى الخرطوم بسبب ما يحدث له 
وقد حاولت الصحيفة الاتصال باللاعب لمعرفة ما هي الأسباب الحقيقية التى أدت إلى عدم سفر

المصدر:

http://www.sudanafooog.com/sport/ind...46-00&Itemid=3
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اكبر غلطة ارتكبها الباشا 
المنتخب لا يمتلكه مازدا ولا غيره 
انها ضريبة الوطن
وبعدها الحساب ولد 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العريس الفراق صعب عليه :c030:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

العريس الفراق صعب عليه :c030:




ههههههههههه يا شيخ طارق 
ما صدق لقى ليهو موضوع مخارجة ..
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

العريس الفراق صعب عليه :c030:



يا طارق الزول في الفندق شكلو بس داير يبكي
:001555:
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*غلط  ياعريس  الاتحاد  مترصد   المريخ  ولاعبيه    اي   غلط   حساب   فوري
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا طارق الزول في الفندق شكلو بس داير يبكي
:001555:



ما جاء الاحتفال قال مستني واحد نسيبه :tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ما جاء الاحتفال قال مستني واحد نسيبه :tfkeer:



مرة نسيبو ومرة ماشي مع دكتور فيصل همت يغير الاديداس
نفسياتو في الواطه داقي جرس عدييييل 
ياخي هو اول زول يعرس ولا اخر زول
لكن بيني وبينك مازدا كعب 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسباب التى أدت الى عدم سفر الباشا مع المنتخب نتيجة خصام بينه ومدرب المنتخب( مازدا) عقب مباراة تونس الاخيرة بعد ان وصفه مازدا امام زملائه بصفات غير لائقة فى الفترة الماضية 
بالله ده اسلوب مدرب المنتخب ؟؟ امال اللاعبين يكون اسلوبهم كيف ؟؟
فشل مازدا امتد من داخل الملعب الى خارجه
مع ذلك رفض الباشا للسفر خطا كبير وسيترصد الاتحاد العام ضده
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مازدا لايمتلك اللاعبين وهم ليس بعبيده

  لماذا يسىء إليهم ؟

الآن سيظهر مجدى وعصابته لمعاقبة

الباشا وينسوا ماقالوه عن من رمى

بشعار الوطن .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله مشكله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عايكم ورحمة الله
الله يعينك ي الباشا .. تصرفك صحيح ولكن تأكد ان الاتحاد سيترصدك
.. ربنا يصبرك
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أى حاجة فى كورتنا السودانية غلط حاجة واحدة صاح مافى وكان  المجنسين فى الدورى السودانى ديل يرتدوا شعار المنتخب الأصبح لايحترم وأول من لا يحترمه قادة الإتحاد العام بالله عليكم تيم ماقادر اجيب قون فى المنتخبات الكبيرة دا فريق مش جربنا اللاعبين ديل كلهم بتيعننا وبتيعن الهلال وكانوا أسوأ مايكون فيها شنو لو كانوا شالو كليتشى وسولى شريف وإيكى فرانسيس وملاكى وغيرهم من مجنسى الدورى السودانى أكيد كانوا حيكونوا أفضل من المجموعة الحالية والله يكون فى عونك ياسودان ويارياضة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*أحسن وقت ماسافر
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*نتائج واطه وتعامل سحيق منو الحيقول البقله في الابريق
*

----------


## jafaros

*لاعب غبي وقد كتب نهايته كلاعب للكرة .......... سيترصده   مجدي وأعوانه .........  وليبقي بجوار عروسته
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مازدا ده مش هو اللى ضيع عبد الحميد السعودى بتصرفاته الرعناء دى كمان قبل على الباشا.ده مدرب فااااااااااااشل.يا الباشا شوف شهر عسلك بى وين وخليك منو.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دا حالتو قلنا زول فاهم خذلتنا يا الباشا انت لا باشا ولا حاجة لانك دخلتنا فى حته حرجة والاتحاد ما بيقصر , انت بعدم ذهابك لقد خسرك المنتخب وسوف نخسرك نحن ايضاً ,لاعبين ماعندهم ثقافة اها جدى حا يتفسح فينا .  
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تعاليق كلها انهزاميه وفيها خوف من مجدي واعوانه
ماذا فعل مجدي حينما اساء قاروره لمازدا في الصحف
وماذا فعل حينما رمي مهند بشعار الوطن
ياصفوه من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

* تهنئة كبيره يا باشا ومازدا المتحامل خلو ليهو مواسير الهلال وشلاليته وقاروراته وملوصاته 
وانبراشاته وهااااااااااااااليفاتو
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*قبل ان يحاسب الاتحاد الاعب احمد الباشا عليه محاسبة مازدا
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*شوفوا بكره ناس مجدي يجوا نافشين ريشهم كيف فينا بعد ماكانوا مختفين وماسامعين ليهم حس من موضوع البرير
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تعاليق كلها انهزاميه وفيها خوف من مجدي واعوانه
ماذا فعل مجدي حينما اساء قاروره لمازدا في الصحف
وماذا فعل حينما رمي مهند بشعار الوطن
ياصفوه من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه



سلمت يداك مرتضى دياب وفعلاً من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مع الاسف غالبية الردود تؤيد تمرد اللاعب اولاً هذا التصرف خصم كثير من رصيدك وهذا منتخب السودان الذى يتمنى اى لاعب ان يلعب له وليس فريق مازدا او احد اعضاء الاتحاد , والى الذين وقفو فى صف تمرد اللاعب لا تنسو غداً عندما يتمرد علينا وفعلاً هو تمرد لانه رفض وساطة الوالى , يا صفوة لاتشجعو اللاعبين على التمرد وتشيدو بهم وهم يرتكبون الاخطاء انما ننتقدهم ونرشدهم , وكان الله فى عون الكرة السودانية.
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*خطا  شنيع  -لايغتفر برغم ان مازدا  تعامل معه بقسوة كما شاهدنا بعد الهدف الثانى--وما كان عليه ان يعطى حجة ايقافه داخليا وخارجيا--- والمتضرر هو المريخ
ولا تملك الادارة حجة للدفاع عنه
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ياعالم 
نحن ياكافى البلا لانتعلم من تجاربنا ولامن تجارب غيرنا
ختو الباشا ده مهند ولا مساوى كان الحال ح يكون كيف؟؟
اعلام الفول كلوا يطلع الكلام من مازدا ولاعب الهلال هو 10على 10
نحن نتشبت بالمثاليات لى متين ؟؟؟ والشابكنا لاعب غبى 
والشابكنا كتب نهايته بيده ؟؟ والشابكنا ضريبه الوطن
الوطن بى عصار امس كان بفرق بين لاعب الهليل ولاعب الزعيم 
الوطن طاير كان مابقيم وزن لى نفسو ... وطن جريح وماعندو وجيع
ووين مهمتنا لو ما قدرنا نحمى الباشا وكل لاعبين المريخ من مقاصل مجدى 
واعوانه الفاشلين .. نقعد فراجه يذبح فاروق جبره ونتفرج يغرم قلق 20 مليون
وتلقاه دفعها عنو المجلس ونقعد فراجه لاعبين الهلال يقاطعو المنتخب ويحنسوهم يرجعو
ونقعد فراجه ماذدا يحابى جوغه الاتحاد ويختار زيد ويطرد عبيد ونقعد فراجه 
مازدا يصفى لاعبين الزعيم واحد تلو الاخر السعودى راجى الشغيل وابعاد ملك ملوك 
الكوره العجب وبرضو فراجه 
اخجلوا ياخ اختشو ياخ مرضتونا وعليتونا ياخ 
اعلنها داويه لو يمسسوا لنا لاعب بضر بعد اليوم وقعتو فراجه 
لانجو ان نجوت والله على ما اقول شهيد 

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*سؤال ؟؟؟
انتو المنتخب ده منتخب المريخ 


*

----------


## كسباوى

*خطأ كبير لا يشبه النجم الكبير ولا كبير على الوطن  
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تعاليق كلها انهزاميه وفيها خوف من مجدي واعوانه
ماذا فعل مجدي حينما اساء قاروره لمازدا في الصحف
وماذا فعل حينما رمي مهند بشعار الوطن
ياصفوه من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه



يا مورتا بكل وضوح ..... الظهور في امم افريقيا يتمناه اي لاعب في افريقيا لانها فرصة لن تتكرر وهي فرصة لكي يسوّق اللاعب نفسه ..... ولكن ماذا نفعل مع من تفكيرهم في ..... اللهم اني صائم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ياعالم 
نحن ياكافى البلا لانتعلم من تجاربنا ولامن تجارب غيرنا
ختو الباشا ده مهند ولا مساوى كان الحال ح يكون كيف؟؟
اعلام الفول كلوا يطلع الكلام من مازدا ولاعب الهلال هو 10على 10
نحن نتشبت بالمثاليات لى متين ؟؟؟ والشابكنا لاعب غبى 
والشابكنا كتب نهايته بيده ؟؟ والشابكنا ضريبه الوطن
الوطن بى عصار امس كان بفرق بين لاعب الهليل ولاعب الزعيم 
الوطن طاير كان مابقيم وزن لى نفسو ... وطن جريح وماعندو وجيع
ووين مهمتنا لو ما قدرنا نحمى الباشا وكل لاعبين المريخ من مقاصل مجدى 
واعوانه الفاشلين .. نقعد فراجه يذبح فاروق جبره ونتفرج يغرم قلق 20 مليون
وتلقاه دفعها عنو المجلس ونقعد فراجه لاعبين الهلال يقاطعو المنتخب ويحنسوهم يرجعو
ونقعد فراجه ماذدا يحابى جوغه الاتحاد ويختار زيد ويطرد عبيد ونقعد فراجه 
مازدا يصفى لاعبين الزعيم واحد تلو الاخر السعودى راجى الشغيل وابعاد ملك ملوك 
الكوره العجب وبرضو فراجه 
اخجلوا ياخ اختشو ياخ مرضتونا وعليتونا ياخ 
اعلنها داويه لو يمسسوا لنا لاعب بضر بعد اليوم وقعتو فراجه 
لانجو ان نجوت والله على ما اقول شهيد 




 قووووووووووووووول يا كشة يادولي نعمل شنو .............. اهو غباء متكرر ... لاعب يطرح الحكم ارضا .... ولاعب يصفع مدربه ........... أليس هو الغباء بعينه علي مر العصور .... لاعبونا شبعوا واتملوا قروش يعني خلاص وصلوا القمة باللعب في افضل وأغني اندية افريقيا وما يهمهم ما يحصل للنادي والمنتخب والجمهور المسكين .... قول نطلع نعمل مظاهرة في الشارع ولا الفهم شنو ؟؟؟  هناك غبااااء وعدم مبالاة يستشري في وسط لاعبينا ..... معقولة  الباشا يرفض حتي طلب جمال الوالي ؟؟؟ والله الوالي دة يقول لي اقع في النار ادخل ومغمض كمان
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياجعفر شنو هو البرير جاء بى سابقه ماحصلت فى العالم
اكرر فى العالم وحتى الخبراء قالوا ده ماح يعرفوا يعاقبوه بى شنو؟؟
مافى ماده زى دى زاتو لأنو ماحصلت .. قام كل الصفراب وحتى 
بعد العقوبه يستنكرون ويشجبون ويدينون فما بالك من صفع الحكم
ولا المدرب غيرهم كتار فى العالم نحن نشيل الشيله ونذود وندافع عنهم
دفاع المستميت كفايه بهدله من الاتحاد وبرانا فى بيتنا نفهم الحاصل ونضع عقوبتنا 
او نحاول التقويم وكمان الحال بختلف كل من قلق والباشا ناس ممتازين لكن
لما يفيض الكيل ويطفح فأحزر غضب الحليم عندئذٍ
اقع فى الخزان قاليك جمال الوالى 
خم وصر

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة 
وح اقولها حتي لو اتحظر 
المريخ عندي اكبر من الوطن 
لانو من قمت وطني المريخ وماعندي وطن غير المريخ 
لانو هو الوحيد الرافع راسي ومشرفني 
يا مريخنا يامريخ 
انت الصناع للابطال 
وانت معلم الاجيال 
وفيك بتعلم معاني المدرسه الوطنيه 
وانت الفال وانت الحب 
وهوي كلنا ننفش ريشنا علي الاتحاد ومافي اي عقوبه علي الباشا مع انو انا معاكم الباشا اخطا لكن مهند قبل كدا رمي شعار الوطن وانا من اليوم داك ومن قبل وطني المريخ
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ياجعفر شنو هو البرير جاء بى سابقه ماحصلت فى العالم
اكرر فى العالم وحتى الخبراء قالوا ده ماح يعرفوا يعاقبوه بى شنو؟؟
مافى ماده زى دى زاتو لأنو ماحصلت .. قام كل الصفراب وحتى 
بعد العقوبه يستنكرون ويشجبون ويدينون فما بالك من صفع الحكم
ولا المدرب غيرهم كتار فى العالم نحن نشيل الشيله ونذود وندافع عنهم
دفاع المستميت كفايه بهدله من الاتحاد وبرانا فى بيتنا نفهم الحاصل ونضع عقوبتنا 
او نحاول التقويم وكمان الحال بختلف كل من قلق والباشا ناس ممتازين لكن
لما يفيض الكيل ويطفح فأحزر غضب الحليم عندئذٍ
اقع فى الخزان قاليك جمال الوالى 
خم وصر




ما لينا دعوة بالبرير .... نحن هسي في لاعبنا والعقوبة المنتظراهو ... ستة شهور او سنة ... ورونا حا نعمل شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## tariqhamid

*خطأ لايغتفر لاعب كبير بحجم أحمد الباشا, الوطن اكبر من مازدا. وقد خلط الباشا الكيمان بصورة لاتليق بمثله. الاولى ان يلبي نداء الوطن ثم يعود ليشكو المدرب 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياجعفر ولايوم 
يمين مجدى الجلفوط يعملها الا ارقد ليكم بيه
يمين ما اخليه يتهنى بى منصب تانى الكسيحه المعفن
وكلنا ندد اننا ناخد حقنا بى ايدنا مانبقى ملطشه للنكرات 
وتشوفوا لو حصل كشه ح يعمل فى الاهبل ده شنو؟؟

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قووووووووووووووول يا كشة يادولي نعمل شنو .............. اهو غباء متكرر ... لاعب يطرح الحكم ارضا .... ولاعب يصفع مدربه ........... أليس هو الغباء بعينه علي مر العصور .... لاعبونا شبعوا واتملوا قروش يعني خلاص وصلوا القمة باللعب في افضل وأغني اندية افريقيا وما يهمهم ما يحصل للنادي والمنتخب والجمهور المسكين .... قول نطلع نعمل مظاهرة في الشارع ولا الفهم شنو ؟؟؟ هناك غبااااء وعدم مبالاة يستشري في وسط لاعبينا ..... معقولة الباشا يرفض حتي طلب جمال الوالي ؟؟؟ والله الوالي دة يقول لي اقع في النار ادخل ومغمض كمان

                                   كلامك 100% 
والباشا بداء يفترى علينا والوالى دا رمزنا وبتكلم باسمنا .

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الباشا تصرف بغباء يحسد عليه
ومن هسي الكل عارف نتيجة هذا الغباء
الزول ده من تزوج رفع نخرتو فوق اها امشي اقعد جنب مرتك موسم كامل
والخسرانين نحن
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* هل سألنا أنفسنا أخوتى عن السبب الذى جعل الباشا يرفض السفر ؟
وهل الباشا لا يعلم عقوبة من يتخلف عن أداء ضريبة الوطن ؟
وأكيد أن للباشا أسباب قويه جعلته يتخذهذا القرار وهو يعلم أن هذا
القرار ربما يكلفه مستقبله الرياضى
فالنكن عوناً له لا عوناً عليه حتى لا نساعد هواة الأصتياد فى الماء العكر
من زبحه وتدميره
وعندما تستبين الامور ونسمع اسباب الباشا التى دعته الى أتخاذ هذا القرار
بعدها يكون لكل حادث حديث
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخطا الباشا عندما حاول علاج خطا المدرب بخطا اكبر برفضه السفر حتى بعد ان تدخل رئيس المريخ

لماذا نلوم الاخريين والخطا راكبنا من ساسنا لراسنا عندما اتى معتصم على ظهر دبابة مريخية ومجدى بالاجماع السكوتى وبمباركة اهل المريخ لعدم ترشخ شخص مريخى فى منصب السكرتير وايضا حمونا ظهر مازدا لمريخيته فهل بعد كل هذا نلوم الاخريين
على ادارة المريخ الاسعراع فى الحاق اللاعب بمعسكر المريخ لان القوم عقدوا العزم على معاقبة الباشا ودونكم تصريحات الطريفى اليوم بانهم على اتصال بالكاف بالحاق البديل لكشف الفريق وتحويل الباشا الى لجنة الانضباط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان الموضوع في طريقه للحل
ده خبر جديد

من المنتظر أن يلحق اللاعب أحمد الباشا ببعثة المنتخب الوطني في السنغال بعد تدخل رئيس الإتحاد معتصم جعفر والذي تحدث مع اللاعب وأقنعه بالعدول عن قراره، وسيتم عقد جلسة خاصة بين مازدا والباشا لإنهاء المشكلة وإزالة ما علق بالنفوس.



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نتمنى ان تحل المشكلة ويلحق اللاعب بالبعثة فى اسرع وقت
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اتحلت وانتهت بس يا اخي معتصم نحن دايرين نكةن شفوت زي الجلافيط ننتصر اولاً للباشا بعدين نعاقبه برانا مش نقف ضده 
يا اخي رايك شنو من رمي شعار المنتخب وكان سهران وبشرب شيشه وجاء داخل للمعسكر سكران في مصر والموضوع مشي عادي احسن نخلي الطابق مستور 
مازدا اسد علينا فقط
                        	*

----------

